# Fred Bear Bow Info



## Smokey (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a Fred Bear Bear recurve.  I have had it 25 years and I know it had some years on it before I got it.  With the pictures provided can anybody tell me anything about it?  Is it worth anything?  Is it any kind of collectors item?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jan 10, 2008)

Well its a Kodiak Magnum that is 45lb@28" and looks to be in great shape. They sell usually for around $125-$150.

If I didn't already have one I would buy it from you...


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 10, 2008)

Serial numbers starting with a "K" indicates a 1970's manufacture date. It was made in Gainesville, Fla. 
Looks like it's had some type of sights screwed to the belly side of the riser. The string looks a little frayed on the bottom, if it's not a flemish twist, I would unstring it and get another string. As far as it's worth, I would say what ever you can get out of it or what ever someone is willing to pay for it. Looks like it has a bushing on the back of the bow, so someone may very well want to make a fishing bow of it.
Just my thoughts, but don't get excited over them, please. 
Jerald


----------



## Slasher (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks to be a nice shooter from the early to mid 70's... Its not as desirable as a collector due to the holes drilled in it and the earlier bows with the exotic woods are collector pieces that bring the Big $$$. 

It looks to be a great shooter for the deer and hog woods here in the south... the shorter 52" length of the magnum is about perfect for the treestand hunting in GA. 

as for value, its worth whatever someone would be willing to pay for it... should be a dandy shooter!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 10, 2008)

Bear archery moved to Gaineville, Fl in 1978. That bow was stamped Grayling Michigan. So it was made in Grayling. They are good shooting bows but whomever drilled the holes in it reduced it's collector value.

I see at least 3 holes in the riser and the rest/flipper is not original.

Good shooter though.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't have anything to add about the bow, but I do have a question?

Are you able to shoot balloons with that thing off of Boss or Amigo????


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2008)

I would love to have one like that.

My very first bow was a fred bear magnum.

Just like a stupid kid, I sold it to get one of them new fangled compound bows.

Where do you find them for sale???


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 10, 2008)

The Grayling patened stamp, remained on the bows after the move to Florida for sometime.


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 10, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I would love to have one like that.
> 
> My very first bow was a fred bear magnum.
> 
> ...



To answer the first post about value, and yours about where to get one. Try E-bay, there's quite a few Bear Bows on there.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 11, 2008)

Slasher said:


> It looks to be a nice shooter from the early to mid 70's... Its not as desirable as a collector *due to the holes drilled in *it and the earlier bows with the exotic woods are collector pieces that bring the Big $$$.
> 
> It looks to be a great shooter for the deer and hog woods here in the south... the shorter 52" length of the magnum is about perfect for the treestand hunting in GA.
> 
> as for value, its worth whatever someone would be willing to pay for it... should be a dandy shooter!





Arrowhead95 said:


> Bear archery moved to Gaineville, Fl in 1978. That bow was stamped Grayling Michigan. So it was made in Grayling. They are good shooting bows but whomever *drilled the holes *in it reduced it's collector value.
> 
> I see at least 3 holes in the riser and the rest/flipper is not original.
> 
> Good shooter though.



To be honest I believe the holes were factory......I say this because when I got the bow it had a bear quiver attached to it.  If it was after market then it was done professionally



rip18 said:


> I don't have anything to add about the bow, but I do have a question?
> 
> Are you able to shoot balloons with that thing off of Boss or Amigo????



You gotta be kidding.  Have you ever seen me try to shoot a recurve?  I cant even hit the ground with one


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 14, 2008)

Man, you should have come with me this weekend.  I bet that's a sweet shooting bow.  Looks like I have someone else to get addicted to this fine sport now.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 14, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> Man, you should have come with me this weekend.  I bet that's a sweet shooting bow.  *Looks like I have someone else to get addicted to this fine sport now*.



.....I heard the same thing about duck hunting.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 14, 2008)

Unless you want to go sit in the cold water and watch planes fly by, you don't want to go duck hunting with me this year.  I may go sit one morning and see if any have moved in.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey folks thanks for the info on my bow.  Now I know a little more about it and its history.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 15, 2008)

nice looking bow


----------



## Smokey (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks again for the info.  I've had it 25 years and knew nothing about it.  I shot it every now and then but the "traditional" bug never really bit me.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 16, 2008)

It's a real good bow, no doubt. Shoot it often and you will surprise even yourself. The string looked a bit suspect, from the photos. Replace it, and start something you will not be able to controll 
It's a dang good bow !


----------



## Smokey (Jan 19, 2008)

fflintlock said:


> It's a real good bow, no doubt. Shoot it often and you will surprise even yourself. The string looked a bit suspect, from the photos. Replace it, and start something you will not be able to controll
> It's a dang good bow !



Yep, I wouldnt shoot it till I put a new string on it.  I think I may just put it on the wall for display.  I've thought about selling it.


----------

